# Decided on a Toro 1028



## msimpson (Dec 18, 2015)

I did a ton of research and had it narrowed down to a Ariens Deluxe 28, Husqvarnia 327P, and the Toro 1028 OHXE.

I live in Leesburg VA so we dont get the snow the folks in the north get, but when we do its a pain. I have a curved 200 foot paved driveway at a 15 degree grade. In addition I have another 200 feet of gravel.

I have a kabota 2150 tractor with a front loader and blade but my problem comes with where to put the snow if we get over 6" of snow. 

My thought are to use the snow blower to blow as much snow as possible then use the tractor with rear blade to take the paved portion down to pavement since the blower will be set for gravel.

The easiest unit to purchase would be the Ariens and the cheapest. But don't want the auto turn. I want/need total control.

The Husqvarna 300 series looks promising but once I found the toro 1028 it seems like a great snow blower with the features I want.

My problem now is where to get it. There are a few dealers close to me, but they act like the Toro is a bad step brother and don't seem too eager to give their business. I'm tempted to just order it through home depot. I get the same price and get it delivered to my house. In addition they have a great return policy if I decide its not the unit for me.

Any thought would be appreciated.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Great choice of blower. If you can do a few simple assembly steps you may be okay myself I would tell the dealers that you are buying one and they may wake up.


----------



## msimpson (Dec 18, 2015)

I have no problem doing the assembly myself.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum msimpson


I don't have a recommendation for a dealer but it sounds like HomeDepot would be the way to go if the folks in your area don't want your money.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

msimpson said:


> I have no problem doing the assembly myself.


Sounds like your best choice is Home Depot


----------



## msimpson (Dec 18, 2015)

Thanks, I just ordered it. Should get it in 7-12 days.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*MAZEL TOV on that 1.k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Let us know how it works and send pictures so we know you bought one.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello msimpson, welcome to *SBF* and congrats


----------



## jason (Dec 21, 2012)

Congrats msimpson! I got to try out mine last night and it performed great even though we only had about 1" of sleet!


----------



## Onjig (Dec 21, 2015)

Sounds like a good machine. The suggested price is over $2,000, wondering if that is what most are paying.


----------



## gmazet (Dec 14, 2015)

I paid 1800 and they threw in poly skids and free delivery for my 1028ohxe in central NJ


----------

